# batterie bloquée à 99%



## macruner (13 Juillet 2009)

Salut tout le monde,

J'ai switché il a un mois environ, et pour l'instant je suis super content de mon mac même si je ne maitrise pas tout encore...

J'ai un tout petit soucis, l'indicateur de charge de la batterie reste sur 99% alors que le mac est branché au secteur (même après plusieurs heures), pas moyen d'avoir 100%.

Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà rencontré le "problème" ?

Merci par avance !


----------



## TiteLine (13 Juillet 2009)

Oui, ça arrive régulièrement, il peut même rester bloqué à 98 ou 96%.  Pour que la charge reprenne, il faut que ça tombe en dessous de 95%, voire moins. Il va donc falloir que ta batterie se décharge un peu plus avant qu'elle ne se remette en charge


----------



## pascalformac (13 Juillet 2009)

plusieurs sujets là dessus
faut pas s'inquieter*

je me demande même s'il n'y a pas une page Apple pile là dessus
--
*edit
 ceci ne dispense pas de faire les étalonnages régulierement


----------



## macruner (13 Juillet 2009)

Ok, ben je vais essayer, là je viens de virer le magsafe et je rebrancherai quand je serais à 90% pour voir...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h57 ----------




pascalformac a dit:


> plusieurs sujets là dessus
> faut pas s'inquieter
> 
> je me demande même s'il n'y a pas une page Apple pile là dessus



J'ai du mal chercher, car j'ai pas trouvé... T'as des précisions à m'apporter STP ?


----------



## pascalformac (13 Juillet 2009)

je ne vais pas rechercher la page Apple;  tu peux si ca te préoccupe

mais en gros te bile pas


----------



## macruner (14 Juillet 2009)

Enrin a dit:


> Oui, ça arrive régulièrement, il peut même rester bloqué à 98 ou 96%.  Pour que la charge reprenne, il faut que ça tombe en dessous de 95%, voire moins. Il va donc falloir que ta batterie se décharge un peu plus avant qu'elle ne se remette en charge



J'ai beau chercher sur le site d'apple je ne trouve pas l'explication.
La technique citée ci-dessus ne fonctionne pas. Je ne suis pas inquiet, mais j'aimerais tout de même comprendre...


----------



## TiteLine (14 Juillet 2009)

Tu ne l'as pas laissé se décharger un peu plus (allez, en dessous des 90%, 95 ce n'est pas assez)?

Je n'ai pas d'explication non plus, il faut juste que la batterie soit suffisamment déchargée (enfin, pas trop non plus, ce n'est pas très bon) pour qu'elle se charge à nouveau .


----------



## pascalformac (14 Juillet 2009)

exemple montrant que c'est rien de nouveau
(avec topo)

http://www.powerbook-fr.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3711


----------



## Rossonero (15 Juillet 2009)

Ouf, me voici rassuré car la mienne se bloque à 99%, sinon je viens d'acquérir d'un Macbook pro et je voudrais avoir quelques conseilles sur l'utilisation de la batterie, on m'a conseillé de la charger et décharger 3 fois d'affilés ce que je viens récemment de faire, maintenant j'aimerais savoir quoi faire car ma batterie est vissée donc je doute que je doive l'enlever sinon il ne se serait pas compliquer la tâche comme cela mais en même on m'a toujours dit de ne pas la laisser quand l'ordi était branché sur secteur, alors que dois-je faire pour qu'elle dure le plus longtemps possible svp ?


----------



## kelFAI (16 Juillet 2009)

et voila !
http://support.apple.com/kb/TS1909


----------



## Rossonero (16 Juillet 2009)

kelFAI a dit:


> et voila !
> http://support.apple.com/kb/TS1909



Merci mais je ne parle pas anglais ni chinois et ce sont les deux seules langues applicables...


----------



## TiteLine (16 Juillet 2009)

Bah ça ne fait que répéter ce qui a été déjà dit. Pas d'inquiétude à avoir . En gros, si on veut que la batterie se recharge à 100%, il faut qu'elle se décharge un peu. La charge ne reprendra pas tant que le niveau ne tombe pas en dessous de 93 % .


----------



## Rossonero (17 Juillet 2009)

Enrin a dit:


> Bah ça ne fait que répéter ce qui a été déjà dit. Pas d'inquiétude à avoir . En gros, si on veut que la batterie se recharge à 100%, il faut qu'elle se décharge un peu. La charge ne reprendra pas tant que le niveau ne tombe pas en dessous de 93 % .



Ok, le plus important était de savoir si c'était important ou non, j'ai remis l'ordi à charger et il est bien revenu à 100, par contre ça ne descend jamais en dessous de 99% quand cela arrive, bref merci pour vos réponses


----------

